# eastern26 2008



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

I was just wondering if anybody hady any info on the new 08 nightrain or thunderbirds
price?
geometry?








the chainstays look crazy short


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

I found myself wondering this morning as I lay in bed what the deal is with those bikes also. I haven't seen or heard anything about them in a while now.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Too bad that it is white and purple.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

Epschoenly said:


> Too bad that it is white and purple.


WHAT???? im loven then colors, havent heard about $$$$ but some ppl that have riden them like em


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, the thunderbird looks pretty promising.
Wondering about the black betty as well...


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

Some of the specs...
'08 Thunder bird: 22.5" T/T, 15.35 chainstay, 72 degree headangle
'08 Nighttrain: 23.5" T/T, 15.35 chainstay, 72 degree headangle
Both frames are full chromoly.


----------

